# Everyday Smokey Eyes!



## nellyt (Jan 20, 2014)

Hey loves! SO sorry for the long  break, but as some of you all might already know I was actually in Boston for a couple of days and then I went to Disney World. I've been a busy bee lately, BUT i am back with a requested look. An everyday smokey look using high end products. I actually got inspired by the beautiful Kim Kardashian and her new natural face. I really hope you all enjoy this video. Thank you so much for watching & supporting.


----------

